# interruptor controlado por 5v



## pedrigripal (Mar 27, 2008)

Hola a todos:

Mi consulta se debe a que necesito sustituir un interruptor de un circuito, por otro controlado por una tension de 5v, es decir controlado por un microcontrolador.

He estado buscando y lo unico que he encontrado es mediante el uso de relés, pero esta solucion no me es util, puesto que los reles que encuentro son minimo de 12v y ademas cuentan con el añadido del ruido por las bobinas.

Podria alguien explicarme como sustituir un interruptor en el cual se crea una diferencia de potencial de unos 12v y poca corriente de paso, por un circuito que se active con una señal de 5v.

Intenten contestarme lo antes posible, pues lo necesito para un evento.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 27, 2008)

un simple transistor NPN junto a una resistencia en su base.
 si tu proporcionas mas dedalles, yo podria ampliar mi respuesta.

saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 27, 2008)

Mira esto si te da ideas.







Otra más y a mano.


----------



## pedrigripal (Mar 27, 2008)

La cuestion es que tengo un pulsador en un circuito, cuyas patillas no estan ni a masa ni a la tension de alimentacion, y quiero sustituir ese pulsador por un circuito o lo necesario, para que en vez de ser accionado al pulsarse con el dedo, sea accionado por una tension de 5v. en definitiva es como usar un relé, pero no quiero utilizar este tipo de componente por los motivos que comento anteriormente.

Espero que con el grafico que pongo entiendan lo que necesito

Muchisimas gracias de nuevo a todos


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 27, 2008)

Podria ser un FET, pero habría que ver que tensiones tienes en los puntos A y B.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 27, 2008)

La solucion es usar el 4066. Es un interruptor mosfet.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=4066


----------



## daniel84 (Mar 27, 2008)

Puedes utilizar un rele de estado solido, que puedes ver aqui
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm


----------



## Meta (Mar 27, 2008)

daniel84 dijo:
			
		

> Puedes utilizar un rele de estado solido, que puedes ver aqui
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm



¿Ves el Transistor Q1? Si te fijas bien es es lo que me refería.


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Mar 28, 2008)

Un transistor bipolar no creo que le sirva porque no sabes que tipo de tension hay entre los puntos A y B.


----------



## Meta (Mar 28, 2008)

Javier Rambaldo dijo:
			
		

> Un transistor bipolar no creo que le sirva porque no sabes que tipo de tension hay entre los puntos A y B.



Estudia la base de lo que hablas, tanto las teorías y cálculos para que te enteres que si se puede y compruebes por ti mismo que es contrario a lo que hablas.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 28, 2008)

tambien puedes utilizar un optoacoplador, en algunas ocasiones este resulta ser el mejor tipo de acoplamiento.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 28, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Javier Rambaldo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En realidad un bipolar no va a funcionar porque, como dijo antes, los puntos no están ni a masa ni a Vcc, no podés llevarlo a saturación de esa manera al bipolar, perdés el control. Para evitar esto se usan dispositivos controlados por tensión como los FET y los MOSFET, como bien dijo Javier Rambaldo arriba. También la idea del optoacoplador de pepechip es buena!

Si nos especificás la tensión y la corriente que tiene que manejar el "pulsador" te podemos subir un circuito que cumpla la función.

Slds...

Mariano


----------



## Meta (Mar 28, 2008)

Las imágenes que puse es para dar ideas. Sea Fet o otro cosa pues ya es elección. pepechip tiene razón.

Además he hecho cosas así con T bipolar, mira el libro de malvino.

http://www.reciclarte.cl/?a=3681


----------

